# Purchased a new bike - size may be too big?



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you in advance!

I am a complete newbie, I know how to ride a bicycle, but that's pretty much it when it comes to bikes. Been lurking the forums for a while to learn more. Finally decided to get a road bike a couple months ago. 

So a few weeks ago, I bought a new bicycle from a shop. It was ready to get picked up last week. Went to the shop to pick it up and took it home. After getting on the bike a few times next to the kitchen counter, it seems that the frame size might be a bit too big for me (have a bit of trouble straddling the bike and getting off). 

When I bought the bike, they gave me a 50cm one and a 54cm one to try to get my frame size. They didn't have the 52cm in stock. When I tried the 50cm bike, it seemed too small and a bit cramped, and the 54cm was too big out right, so I decided to get the 52cm. I know, I should have tried the 52 also before I make the decision to buy, but I guess I was just very excited to be getting a new bike and forgot everything I learned from this forum. 

I made an appointment at the same shop for a proper bike fit this coming weekend, I will talk to the lbs and see if they think the sizing is correct for me. 

If the bike is indeed too big for me, would it be too much to ask the shop to exchange it for the same model but a size smaller (that I know they have in stock and don't have to be ordered from the manufacturer)? I didn't ride the bike at all, as I don't feel comfortable riding it. I don't mind paying a restocking fee (or something similar) if that's necessary.

Thanks again!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

No problem. I did it with my first bike. There should be no restocking fee.

Do not ride it though. If it is still in showroom condition, they'll just swap it for you. 

You can fix some "cramping" with a stem extension which might even be free, mine was.

You do not want to have to suck up your gonads every time your feet hit the floor.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Definitely ask them to switch to the smaller frame if that is the one that fits you better. They should be able to sell the 54 if it is still brand new. The proper size bike is going to be better in the long haul. Good luck!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not a shop owner, but from what you describe, it shouldn't be an issue to exchange the bike for the 50cm they have in stock or get you comfortable on the 52. For what it's worth, I made a similar mistake when I bought my first road bike. Only I didn't have the wherewithall to do what you're doing. I just assumed the uncomfortable fit was just me being new to road bike geometry. You're already a more informed consumer than I was.

Welcome to the forums and please post updates about your new ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mournhart said:


> Thank you in advance!
> 
> I am a complete newbie, I know how to ride a bicycle, but that's pretty much it when it comes to bikes. Been lurking the forums for a while to learn more. Finally decided to get a road bike a couple months ago.
> 
> ...


It's moot at this point, but I have to question why you were the one playing the dominant role in determining the correct frame size. The LBS should have been assisting you in the sizing/ fit process and sending you off on test rides.

Considering that you're new to this and are only basing your sizing decision on straddling and getting on/ off the bike in the kitchen, it's probably not a given that it's not the correct size for you. Problem is, I don't see this LBS as having the expertise to determine that. But, it is what it is.

IMO, given the circumstances, barring simply returning the bike and buying elsewhere, the best course of action is to bring your bike back and test ride it along with the others. Unless the LBS mounts the bike on a trainer, you can't get a good idea of bike fit by standing over it or getting on and off. You need to position yourself on it and pedal. So go out on the road and test ride them, then decide. If the shop doesn't allow test rides, I'd seriously consider returning the bike and shopping elsewhere.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

OK, thanks for the replies everyone. I will definitely ask them about it when I go in for my fitting. 

PJ352,
The sales guy was the one helping me when I made the decision, he had me straddle the 50 and the 54 to gauge my frame size. The person that normally does the fitting was not in the store at the time, hence the appointment for the fitting this coming weekend (he was out of town or something). 

I will return to the shop and resolve this with them. Hopefully, I'll have a bike to ride soon. All I really wanted was to get a bike, get fitted and start riding!! Didn't think it would be more complicated than what it is now. 

Thank you for the advices, I will update you guys after my visit with the shop.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some thoughts.*



mournhart said:


> After getting on the bike a few times next to the kitchen counter, it seems that the frame size might be a bit too big for me (have a bit of trouble straddling the bike and getting off).


No way of telling over the internet if the frame is too big for you or not, but having trouble straddling the bike and getting off doesn't necessarily mean the bike is too big for you.

For one, there's straddling and there's straddling: does the bike's top tube barely touch you or does it push hard into your crotch? If the former, the bike might not be too big for you. And if your bit of trouble getting off is because the saddle gets in the way, changing bike sizes isn't going to make a difference there—if the saddle height is adjusted properly, the saddle will be pretty much a certain height above the ground regardless of frame size.

Don't get me wrong: the frame might well be too big for you. But having a bit of trouble straddling and getting off the frame is not a 100% sure-fire indicator of the frame being too big.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mournhart said:


> OK, thanks for the replies everyone. I will definitely ask them about it when I go in for my fitting.
> 
> PJ352,
> The sales guy was the one helping me when I made the decision, he had me straddle the 50 and the 54 to gauge my frame size. The person that normally does the fitting was not in the store at the time, hence the appointment for the fitting this coming weekend (he was out of town or something).
> ...


Well, now that you've provided some additional info, I'm hopeful that you'll get the fit issue resolved to your satisfaction. In the event the bike you now have needs to be exchanged, I would advise against riding it until you go for the fitting, but I have a feeling I didn't have to offer that.  

Fit is very important (and can get somewhat complicated), but don't fret over this. It most likely will be easily resolved and you'll be out on the road soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

wim said:


> For one, there's straddling and there's straddling: does the bike's top tube barely touch you or does it push hard into your crotch? If the former, the bike might not be too big for you. And if your bit of trouble getting off is because the saddle gets in the way, changing bike sizes isn't going to make a difference there—if the saddle height is adjusted properly, the saddle will be pretty much a certain height above the ground regardless of frame size.
> 
> Don't get me wrong: the frame might well be too big for you. But having a bit of trouble straddling and getting off the frame is not a 100% sure-fire indicator of the frame being too big.


The top tube barely touch my crotch. I have no problem sliding the bike back and forth. Will check with the fitter this coming weekend to make sure. It may just be me not used to the bike. I'll let you guys know how it goes a week from now.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Well, now that you've provided some additional info, I'm hopeful that you'll get the fit issue resolved to your satisfaction. In the event the bike you now have needs to be exchanged, I would advise against riding it until you go for the fitting, but I have a feeling I didn't have to offer that.
> 
> Fit is very important (and can get somewhat complicated), but don't fret over this. It most likely will be easily resolved and you'll be out on the road soon! :thumbsup:


Yea, I have not ridden the bike yet, it is now sitting in my living room. It was hard enough to wait for the bike to get to the shop and be built, now that it is ready, and in my home, just makes it even harder to just look at it and not ride it. Just 5 more days!! Haha, guess I waited for a few weeks already, a few more days won't hurt. Thanks again!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I would find it tough to wait, but you're doing the right thing... A good shop will take care of you. On a side note, on both of my bikes, it is a little tough for me to swing my leg up over the seat to get on or off the bikes, but that is a function of where I have my saddle height. But when I am riding, the fits are great, and of course the bikes are made for riding, not standing/straddling over.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

milkbaby said:


> I would find it tough to wait, but you're doing the right thing... A good shop will take care of you. On a side note, on both of my bikes, it is a little tough for me to swing my leg up over the seat to get on or off the bikes, but that is a function of where I have my saddle height. But when I am riding, the fits are great, and of course the bikes are made for riding, not standing/straddling over.


You might be on to something haha. You are right though, as long as the fit for riding is good, I shouldn't worry too much. 

Is it normal that the top tube is barely touching your crotch on a bike? I thought you should have like an inch or two of clearance though. 

Alright, I will find out on Friday! Thanks for the responses guys/gals!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mournhart said:


> Is it normal that the top tube is barely touching your crotch on a bike? I thought you should have like an inch or two of clearance though


It's perfectly normal if the bike has a traditional, horizontal top tube and for various reasons (short legs and long upper body, can't stand a large saddle-to-bar drop, for example), the rider prefers the largest frame he or she can ride. If the bike has a sloped tube (aka "compact frame"), it's not normal. It would indicate that the bike is too big.

The hard-and-fast rule of "inch or two clearance" is an old tale that gets passed from generation to generation, but has pretty much outlived its usefulness. Some people do feel better having a lot of clearance. But it's no longer a must, with riders now on clipless pedals and generally knowing how to get on and off a bike properly.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

wim said:


> The hard-and-fast rule of "inch or two clearance" is an old tale that gets passed from generation to generation, but has pretty much outlived its usefulness. Some people do feel better having a lot of clearance. But it's no longer a must, with riders now on clipless pedals and generally knowing how to get on and off a bike properly.


Thank you for clearing that up, there are just so much information out there that I get concerned about things that may not actually be true, haha. In any case, will update as soon as I get the fitting. Looking forward to riding this bike, especially when the weather in the bay area now is very nice.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Alright, finished the fitting today. The bike is the right size for me!! No exchanges needed. Guy had me on the trainer pedaling while he works his magic. Will post some pics of the bike later. Thanks you all for giving your input on this! Can't wait to start riding this thing... monday? Busy over the weekend... blah!!!


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

pictures!

Everything stock except the saddle, after initial fitting, plus ~15 - 20 minutes of pedaling on the trainer, felt pressure on the junk that was a little much. Switched it out to a specialized romin (standard, not the sl).


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice bike! Reminds me of my first Cannondale—a blue 1987 3.0 Criterium. In spite of its truly punishing ride and it being about 6 cm too small, I really liked that bike and never should have sold it. If I find a photo, I'll scan and post it.

Edit: found it. A little faded, but it's old, like the rider, LOL. I'm getting ready to put my Specialized "Sub-6" helmet on, which, I think, weighed less than 6 ounzes and was the first helmet ever that didn't make you look like a freaking mushroom. The fork is aluminum—I could stand the stock Tange steel fork for only that long....


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

wim said:


> Nice bike! Reminds me of my first Cannondale—a blue 1987 3.0 Criterium. In spite of its truly punishing ride and it being about 6 cm too small, I really liked that bike and never should have sold it. If I find a photo, I'll scan and post it.
> 
> Edit: found it. A little faded, but it's old, like the rider, LOL. I'm getting ready to put my Specialized "Sub-6" helmet on, which, I think, weighed less than 6 ounzes and was the first helmet ever that didn't make you look like a freaking mushroom. The fork is aluminum—I could stand the stock Tange steel fork for only that long....


Thanks! 

Your picture is awesome! I wish they do the simpler paint scheme like your old bike, my bike kind of has to much graphics going on, haha. When was that taken? As long as you are young at heart, that's all that matters! I am sure your passion for cycling has not aged one bit! When did you first start riding, what got you started? And thanks for the input, this newbie has a whole lot to learn about being a roadie.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

mournhart said:


> When did you first start riding, what got you started? And thanks for the input, this newbie has a whole lot to learn about being a roadie.


You're welcome. I grew up in Germany. My dad was an amateur racer and talked me into the sport when I was about 12. We emigrated to the U.S. when I was 16, and as far as we could tell, there was no bicycle racing. I kept "riding around" trying to keep in shape, but it wasn't until 1987 (when I was 45) until I got back into racing. The picture was taken in 1992 at age 50, which I think was my best year racing other then my junior years in Germany. Still riding, yes, and by myself again: much too slow now for the racers, but still too arrogant to ride with the casual riders.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

wim said:


> You're welcome. I grew up in Germany. My dad was an amateur racer and talked me into the sport when I was about 12. We emigrated to the U.S. when I was 16, and as far as we could tell, there was no bicycle racing. I kept "riding around" trying to keep in shape, but it wasn't until 1987 (when I was 45) until I got back into racing. The picture was taken in 1992 at age 50, which I think was my best year racing other then my junior years in Germany. Still riding, yes, and by myself again: much too slow now for the racers, but still too arrogant to ride with the casual riders.


That's awesome! :thumbsup: Thank you for sharing that Wim! I actually think cycling is perfect for someone who likes time to themselves, just you and the road. Though riding with friends and family is always nice. I'm in my late, late 20's just getting into cycling. Did tour de cure last year on a friend's hybrid bike (25 miles route, with ~7 training rides leading up to ~20 miles before the event) and got the notion that cycling is a lot of fun. Been wanting a bike since then, and finally bought one back in feb. 

Can't wait to start riding. Was going to do a bit of practicing using the clipless pedals and familiar myself with being on a bike again (haven't ridden since tour de cure last year) but my allergies are preventing me from going outside today, was driving somewhere earlier and sneezed 15 times in a row (not kidding). I don't want to be learning to use the clipless while out on a road on a new bike while I sneeze and loose control then crash, haha.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike! :thumbsup:

I'm glad it all worked out for you. Now... _time to ride!!_


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to read you're finally ready to pedal out of the kitchen . Congrats on the new ride! It's a beauty. I'll be looking for a ride report once you've put some miles in.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Having a good LBS is definitely an awesome thing! Will start riding as soon as possible (maybe monday). Have a wedding to go to tomorrow and I am still dealing with my allergies, if I feel better tomorrow, I'll take her out for a spin in the early afternoon. 

Opus, I'll report in when I put some miles on the bike! 

It's good to have a good community here at the forums, thank you all!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Darn nice looking bike, mournhart. The C-dales are among the nicest riding aluminum bikes.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you, Richard. My LBS said the exact same thing! (And so did many people on here). I was leaning toward a Specialized Allez at first, but after talking to the guy in the shop, decided to go for the caad.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful Cannondales, both of them. I hope I'll still be riding when I'm nearly 70 (and beyond). People like Wim are an inspiration! I just got my first road bike and love it: a completely different discipline from mountain biking but when you're out in the open air riding, it's all good.


----------



## mournhart (Feb 13, 2010)

Took the bike out for a short ride (8 minutes 40 seconds according to the computer). I went up and down the streets around where I lived. Was going down a small hill at one point, it seem like it was going much faster that what the computer was saying (17 mph). It was kind of scary (i know, i am a chicken). I think I enjoy going up hill better than going down... hahaha... 

At one point, I was slowing down toward a stop sign, and as I was about to stop, an UPS truck turned into my street and I lost my balance (it wasn't anywhere near me, i just kind of got scared that I would or it would collide with me), good thing there was a big old truck on the side of the road and I balanced myself off of it, with my elbow. I can feel the throbbing as this is being typed.

I wasn't even using the clipless pedals yet!! I need to go to a cycling route and practice on some flat ground to improve my skills as a cyclist first before using the clipless and going around near traffic!! 

Fear not though, I am still stroked about getting the bike and looking forward to riding it some more!


----------

